# Tangerine Tiger Shrimp



## tariqkieran007

A couple shots of my cute little tangerine tigers:


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Nice shots Tariq! My shrimp club is starting to get more into photography as well. I am just starting to learn how to shoot good macro shots.


----------



## tariqkieran007

One of mine died (due to my own error, I think), but the other four are doing ok. 

Two new pics:


----------



## tariqkieran007

So I noticed my female's eggs had vanished and just came home to see the first babies! Yay!

Here's a short iPhone video of one: 





Oh and thanks qualityshrimpz! I might still want to get a couple more from you too eventually.


----------



## Wiccandove

Grats on the babies! Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

You have shrimplets before I do lol! I sold you the wrong ones hahaha


----------



## tariqkieran007

qualityshrimpz said:


> You have shrimplets before I do lol! I sold you the wrong ones hahaha


Serious?! Lol! Hope you get some soon.

I moved mine back to the main tank and just noticed the two females look berried. Wild! Hopefully the current shrimplets made the move ok though


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Lol they popped out sometime today.


----------



## tariqkieran007

teeny shrimplet near to an adult:









berried female:









male:


----------



## tariqkieran007

The first shrimplet has grown up quite a bit. I've noticed some other smaller ones that are now starting to colour up, but are still tiny. Glad these are doing so well!


----------



## Wiccandove

Awesome! Grats!


----------



## tariqkieran007

more snapshots:



















From my original 4 shrimp, I can count 30+ now. Seems like they're doing pretty well, thankfully! (First time raising shrimp lol)


----------



## John_C

*Tangering*

I know now the big craze in the shrimp world is with all the hybrids, but I love my Tangerine Tigers! Especially the fact that they're a wild species, and very prolific... I have about 150 in a 15 gal which just 6 months ago started off only with 8 individual.


----------

